# Do you think Beaker can learn "Come here"?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I know really _wants_ to come to me, like when he's out, he holds up his wings in what I call his "Eagle" pose for a second and then flutters them like crazy when I tell him "Come here".

Whenever I call my cat Q-Tip to come here, she trots up. So I mean, he's seen it 1000 times, but he is still hesitate to come. Is it possible he'll figure it out over time?

Some may have already seen this but this is him doing it in the cage:
http://youtu.be/O-hirNDkxkM


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm trying to get Buddie to do the same. positive reinforcement works wonders. if Beaker ever does it after you say come here the Beaker gets millet. Millet as an incentive to start works as well. Good luck 

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, I have to admit I didn't know there was a technique to it! I started the come here thing with Tequila perching on the laptop, and me holding my arm out in front of me and saying "come here" and she did! I did sound like I was on crack with this over exaggerated baby talk voice and that seemed to encourage her. Reward with millet, repeat a few times and start working further and further away one baby step at a time.

Edit: Actually I'm lying, the first few times I held my hand out close to her so she only had to hop, and worked from there.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It is definitely possible — I taught Bio to fly to me whenever I would say ‘come here’ to him, and now he will actually say “c’mere” before he will fly to me.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco does the same thing as Beaker. She gets so flustered. Sometimes she does actually fly over, though, but usually she just overthinks it and doesn't end up coming.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I think you can do it.

Skiddles comes looking for me if I am not in view. Not all the time but when she wants company and hasn't seen me for a while. I also tell her to 'come here' - but not sure if she gets it as she is a velcro bird at the best of times.


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

When teaching them to come to you i would use one work like "come" so it dosent confuse them. i tought my teil how to come to me. What i did was put him on his cage and have some millet in my hand i would let him eat some then i would move my hand back just so he had to jump to it. After he got good with that i moved my hand farther away and after doing that your teil should come to you when you ask  hope i helped.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy will sometimes if he is waddling about on the floor , I will call him over and he will come waddling over super fast which is very funny to watch He seems less interested if he is flying about lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn comes on command  just bribe them - get their favorite food and hold it 30cms away and call them. then once they master that, go for 50cms and so on.
now Bjorn flies across rooms gleefully! he loves being on my shoulder.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn comes on command  just bribe them - get their favorite food and hold it 30cms away and call them. then once they master that, go for 50cms and so on.
now Bjorn flies across rooms gleefully! he loves being on my shoulder.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank comes to me on command 
I used food bribery now I just tap my chest and say come here and she's there in a second
She loves my parents but won't do it with them


----------

